# Anyone tried Wellness "sensitive"



## camfan (Oct 30, 2006)

Did a search here on SM and couldn't find much of anything on it.

Poor YoYo cannot tolerate NB duck and potato (the "new and improved" formula). And his poops aren't all that great on the other NB allergy formulas either.


----------



## LJSquishy (Feb 27, 2008)

I have not heard of that variety before and have never fed Wellness so I'm no help, sorry! 

Did you gradually transition to the new NB Potato & Duck formula? On their website, it said to treat it as a new food and to transition like you would to another brand. I can't imagine any dog not being able to tolerate it, as it's the exact same ingredients almost, only instead of the duck meal, it's actual duck meat (which is better since it does not contain feet, beaks, etc) and there is potato protein which I'm not sure exactly what that is. lol

If you did transition it, I would recommend staying with it for a few more weeks...maybe YoYo just takes longer to adjust.


----------



## I found nemo (Feb 23, 2006)

I feed Wellness before I switched to NB, Nemo just went to much poo poo on it :smheat: 
I am talking like 5 to 6x's a day  It's an excellent food, but not for Nemo/ :biggrin:


----------



## littlemissy (May 19, 2009)

I can't find anything about that either. On their website the allergy formulas are called Simple Solutions. Maybe YoYo is sensitive to that particular meat source? I think Wellness is way overpriced when comparing quality to some other brands- JMO.


----------



## camfan (Oct 30, 2006)

QUOTE (LJSquishy @ Jul 16 2009, 02:36 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=806092


> I have not heard of that variety before and have never fed Wellness so I'm no help, sorry!
> 
> Did you gradually transition to the new NB Potato & Duck formula? On their website, it said to treat it as a new food and to transition like you would to another brand. I can't imagine any dog not being able to tolerate it, as it's the exact same ingredients almost, only instead of the duck meal, it's actual duck meat (which is better since it does not contain feet, beaks, etc) and there is potato protein which I'm not sure exactly what that is. lol
> 
> If you did transition it, I would recommend staying with it for a few more weeks...maybe YoYo just takes longer to adjust.[/B]


I did transition and it's been over two months now--I think that's more than enough time to know that he can't tolerate it. I'd like to get him off ASAP. I know what healthy doggie pooh is supposed to look like and his is far from it. 

BTW, the new duck & potato has been around since last Oct so it's not all that new (in case you didn't know).

Potato protein is most likely dehydrated potato--water removed before adding.

"meal" does not contain misc. body parts any more than "meat" does--meal is meat with the water removed. That's what I've read anyway. 

I just want to get them both on a formula that they do well on.


----------



## camfan (Oct 30, 2006)

QUOTE (littlemissy @ Jul 16 2009, 02:46 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=806097


> I can't find anything about that either. On their website the allergy formulas are called Simple Solutions. Maybe YoYo is sensitive to that particular meat source? I think Wellness is way overpriced when comparing quality to some other brands- JMO.[/B]


ack! you're right, it's called simple solutions. I keep calling it sensitive solutions. Yeah, I do think it's the duck that's the problem. He did better on the other varieties of NB--venison, lamb, etc. 

He is a rescue and was was pretty severedly neglected and abused AND we suspect that he was withheld food as well. We don't know what his previoius owners (a.k.a. dopes) fed him. But he was at the shelter for several weeks and they had him on science diet. His poops weren't fantastic on that, either. It could just be that the poor guy has a messed up digestive system for having such a rough life so far and it's going to take him time to get better. He has been checked by a vet twice in the few months we've had him and everything checks out good. But I haven't brought him to "MY" vet yet who I think is superior to the vets he has been seen by. I was planning on doing that in the fall. He's got no other physical issues besides the icky poops and I figured I could work on that one myself since I do know a decent amount about it.


----------



## LJSquishy (Feb 27, 2008)

QUOTE (camfan @ Jul 16 2009, 11:46 AM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=806098


> QUOTE (LJSquishy @ Jul 16 2009, 02:36 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=806092





> I have not heard of that variety before and have never fed Wellness so I'm no help, sorry!
> 
> Did you gradually transition to the new NB Potato & Duck formula? On their website, it said to treat it as a new food and to transition like you would to another brand. I can't imagine any dog not being able to tolerate it, as it's the exact same ingredients almost, only instead of the duck meal, it's actual duck meat (which is better since it does not contain feet, beaks, etc) and there is potato protein which I'm not sure exactly what that is. lol
> 
> If you did transition it, I would recommend staying with it for a few more weeks...maybe YoYo just takes longer to adjust.[/B]


I did transition and it's been over two months now--I think that's more than enough time to know that he can't tolerate it. I'd like to get him off ASAP. I know what healthy doggie pooh is supposed to look like and his is far from it. 

BTW, the new duck & potato has been around since last Oct so it's not all that new (in case you didn't know).

Potato protein is most likely dehydrated potato--water removed before adding.

"meal" does not contain misc. body parts any more than "meat" does--meal is meat with the water removed. That's what I've read anyway. 

I just want to get them both on a formula that they do well on. 
[/B][/QUOTE]

Oh, I thought the "new" formula had only been around for a month or so, so disregard what I said about transitioning longer then. LOL

Is the Wellness food you mean the "Simple" line? It looks "okay" to me, as long as Ollie & YoYo are not allergic to grains. Rice is the 1st ingredient listed. It also has Tomato Pomace, which I think has been debateable on whether or not it contributes to tear staining. Other than it not being a grain-free food, it looks almost identical to the NB Potato & Duck formula.

EDIT: I just read that you think he might be allergic to the duck (which is still poultry)...they have a Salmon & Rice variety...you could try that (provided he's not allergic to grains, like I mentioned).


----------



## camfan (Oct 30, 2006)

QUOTE (LJSquishy @ Jul 16 2009, 02:57 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=806103


> QUOTE (camfan @ Jul 16 2009, 11:46 AM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=806098





> QUOTE (LJSquishy @ Jul 16 2009, 02:36 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=806092





> I have not heard of that variety before and have never fed Wellness so I'm no help, sorry!
> 
> Did you gradually transition to the new NB Potato & Duck formula? On their website, it said to treat it as a new food and to transition like you would to another brand. I can't imagine any dog not being able to tolerate it, as it's the exact same ingredients almost, only instead of the duck meal, it's actual duck meat (which is better since it does not contain feet, beaks, etc) and there is potato protein which I'm not sure exactly what that is. lol
> 
> If you did transition it, I would recommend staying with it for a few more weeks...maybe YoYo just takes longer to adjust.[/B]


I did transition and it's been over two months now--I think that's more than enough time to know that he can't tolerate it. I'd like to get him off ASAP. I know what healthy doggie pooh is supposed to look like and his is far from it. 

BTW, the new duck & potato has been around since last Oct so it's not all that new (in case you didn't know).

Potato protein is most likely dehydrated potato--water removed before adding.

"meal" does not contain misc. body parts any more than "meat" does--meal is meat with the water removed. That's what I've read anyway. 

I just want to get them both on a formula that they do well on. 
[/B][/QUOTE]

Oh, I thought the "new" formula had only been around for a month or so, so disregard what I said about transitioning longer then. LOL

Is the Wellness food you mean the "Simple" line? It looks "okay" to me, as long as Ollie & YoYo are not allergic to grains. Rice is the 1st ingredient listed. It also has Tomato Pomace, which I think has been debateable on whether or not it contributes to tear staining. Other than it not being a grain-free food, it looks almost identical to the NB Potato & Duck formula.

EDIT: I just read that you think he might be allergic to the duck (which is still poultry)...they have a Salmon & Rice variety...you could try that (provided he's not allergic to grains, like I mentioned).
[/B][/QUOTE]

Yeah, you're right about the wellness and NB being super similar in ingredients. I didn't know about the tomato pomace so thx for mentioning...

Is white rice considered a grain that you'd be allergic to? I didn't think it would be...can you be allergic to white rice??

Here's an interesting convo on the new NB duck and potato formula that I just read on another forum: http://www.dogforums.com/5-dog-food-forum/...anges-duck.html


----------



## littlemissy (May 19, 2009)

Well if his stool is mushy perhaps he needs a formula with rice which will bind it. Sometimes you unfortunately have to feed two different dogs a different variety. I would try a Lamb and Rice or similar minimal ingredient formula or switch him back to a NB with a different formula.


----------



## sofiesmama (Oct 7, 2008)

Both Sofie and Samson are on Wellness Small Breed - they each get 1/4 cup twice a day - and both are doing very well on it. They are healthy, have good energy levels and it's rare that they have any potty issues.


----------

